# Visa Lottery



## CameronH (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi newbie here this is a really great site with useful information that will help me hopefully relocate to USA or Canada, anyway on to my question, I am from Australia and I want to enter the Visa Lottery next time applications are open but it says that I need to of finished high school or equivalent, I have finished my High School Certificate but not my Higher School Certificate meaning I have finished up to year 10 not year 12 is this counted as a high school education and would I qualify to enter, so if there is any Australians here that know can you please help me? 

Otherwise my question for all the other people here that aren't from Australia, I was thinking maybe applying for college over there how can I do this and will this get me a green card? I have heard that they do SAT tests over here in Australia if I do one of those can I then just apply to some colleges?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

CameronH said:


> Hi newbie here this is a really great site with useful information that will help me hopefully relocate to USA or Canada, anyway on to my question, I am from Australia and I want to enter the Visa Lottery next time applications are open but it says that I need to of finished high school or equivalent, I have finished my High School Certificate but not my Higher School Certificate meaning I have finished up to year 10 not year 12 is this counted as a high school education and would I qualify to enter, so if there is any Australians here that know can you please help me?
> 
> Otherwise my question for all the other people here that aren't from Australia, I was thinking maybe applying for college over there how can I do this and will this get me a green card? I have heard that they do SAT tests over here in Australia if I do one of those can I then just apply to some colleges?



you need to read the rules and the list of countries who can apply when the next application start to be accepted in Oct

student visa are non immigrant you do your course and leave


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

To enter the lottery, you must meet *either the education or work experience requirement *of the DV program: You must have either a high school education or its equivalent, defined as successful completion of a 12-year course of elementary and secondary education; OR two years of work experience within the past five years in an occupation requiring at least two years of training or experience to perform. The U.S. Department of Labor’s O*Net OnLine database will be used to determine qualifying work experience.

For details about valid work experience: see the .pdf at "Diversity Visa Lottery Instructions
DV-2012 Instructions" on this link:
Diversity Visa (DV) Lottery Instructions

If you want to go to college or university in the US, you are not allowed to work (sometimes a couple of hours on campus, but often not for 1st year students). So you need to proove that you have the necessary funds at the time you apply for a student visa.

The admission requirements can be very different. Also the price of 1 academic year can be very different! In general, community colleges are less expensive than universities. And if you want to attend an Ivy League univeristy, be prepared to pay more than $30,000/year unless you are an exceptional student.
But I think $15,000/year is an amount you will realy need!

The higher your scores on tests they require (like SAT), the better your high school grades, the better your chances of being admitted.

Take a look at some universities and colleges. If they have an International Students Admission on their website, you can find all the info you need regarding SAT and other (course)requirements.

SAT is not just 'one test'. More info here: College Admissions - SAT - University & College Search Tool
You can register for free practise questions: SAT Practice - Prepare with Official SAT Test Prep Questions (although you might find these free questions seems to be a little bit easier than the real test. At least, that was what one student told me).


----------



## Nick2008 (Aug 25, 2011)

F-1 visa holders (students) do not receive a direct pathway to a green card. Upon completion of studies you should apply for a temporary work visa and you may be able to apply for a green card IF:
-You have a sponsoring eligible relative who has a US green card or citizenship
-You have an employment-based sponsor (an employer or company sponsors for your green card)
-You marry a US citizen or green card holder.

One of the conditions of a F-1 visa is your intent to return back home upon completion of studies, in no situation should you apply for a green card on that status, not only will they deny the green card, but they could revoke your student visa as well!


----------

